# ? about IUD Insert



## nynaeva (Feb 13, 2008)

We had an IUD insert that failed to open and had to be removed.  It was decided not to go foward with inserting another IUD.

The IUD people told us they would only reimburse us for the IUD if the insurance did not pay for it.  But, you can't bill them can you?  I think not.  We can however bill for a discontinue IUD insert correct?  

Any opinons on this?


----------



## winkleramy (Feb 27, 2008)

*iud failure*

It is my understanding that you can bill insurance for the inseration but you need to use modifer 53 for discontinued service. You will most likely have to send the operative note. Depending on the pts insurance you also bill for the IUD itself. If insurance doesn't pay for this then the manufacture should give you another IUD to replace the one that didn't work since it was a quality issue on there part and not a pt issue. From my experience very few insurance companies will pay for IUD and the pt has to pay for it.

I hope this helps

Amy Winkler,cpc


----------

